# LFG online D&D 5E AL campaign or series of games with a tight group of PCs



## WilliamCQ (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm looking for an online D&D 5E Adventurers League either

campaign or
series of games with a large portion of PCs from a tight group with priority
About #2 PCs would be in something like > 2/3 of games, so sometimes there would be little of the group and other times it would be filled with it. I have some AL T1s at different levels which I could rebuild in case there's a ongoing 1 of the 2 points above that's looking for another player.

I'd like to play a ranger that would befriend or summon animals. I'm a hack & slash player but I could do a bit of RP.

Thank you for your consideration


----------



## tommybahama (Jun 22, 2021)

There is a Discord server for playing AL on Fantasy Grounds.  I'm not on Fantasy Grounds so I don't know more about it.


----------

